# Critique sur format fermé d'Apple



## cheb (17 Mai 2010)

Alut à tous,

Une belle critique de la part de Newsweek sur l'Ipad (du moins si la fin est moins glorieuse notamment sur le système "ouvert" de Microsoft ?), pour parfois descendre les statues des piédestal où elles se trouvent ...

ici : http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/actualite/media/20100517.OBS4074/dans-newsweek-la-part-d-apple.html


----------

